# Rage Massive Grafikprobleme



## Kabuto (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hab mir vor kurzem Rage gekauft und es installiert. Heute wollte ich es spielen, und schon beim starten ist es abgestürtzt. Nachdem ich diesen blöden catalyst 11.10 preview2 instaliert hab konnte ich es starten. So nachdem das Intro gelaufen ist und man an der stelle ist wo man aus der kapsel kommt, fängt die scheisse an. Alles friert ein, video und ton, dann für eine halbe sekunde gehts wieder, dann frierts wieder ein. Ich hab bisher von keinem gehört der so massive Probleme hat, das mit der verschwommenen Textur hab ich aber auch.
Hab ein Video gemacht, aber natürlich kann ich es hier nicht hochladen. 
Leider kann ich über das "supertolle" Steam nicht herausfinden ob ich den Patch der die Probleme löst hab oder nicht.
Unter: C:\Programme\Steam\SteamApps\common\rage bei der Anwendung "Rage" steht Version 1.0.27.8258, is das die gepatchte?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

PS: ICH HASSE STEAM


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2011)

Steam updated immer selber, da musst Du nix prüfen lassen. Das ist ja eben einer der Vorteile von Steam.


ABer mit dem Grafiktreiber: was ist mit dem letzten offiziellen nicht-preview?


----------



## Kabuto (18. Oktober 2011)

Den hatte ich davor drauf 11-9_xp32_dd_ccc_ocl. Damit lief es merkwürdigerweisse etwas besser.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Steam updated immer selber, da musst Du nix prüfen lassen. Das ist ja eben einer der Vorteile von Steam.



Kann man so oder so sehen.
Wenn ich aus der Stadt komme und mich auf ein neues Game freue und Steam läd erstmal mehrere hundert MB runter, damit ich überhaupt erstmal anfangen darf, finde ich das gelinde gesagt Scheiße und raubt mir immer wieder den letzten Nerv.

Nicht jeder hat nämlich eine schnelle DSL Leitung.

Im Online Game ist es zu verstehen, das da alle versionen gleich sein müssen. 
Wenn ich nur Offline spielen will muss man es mir überlassen.
Updates ausschalten bringt bei Steam überhaupt nix.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann man so oder so sehen.
> Wenn ich aus der Stadt komme und mich auf ein neues Game freue und Steam läd erstmal mehrere hundert MB runter, damit ich überhaupt erstmal anfangen darf, finde ich das gelinde gesagt Scheiße und raubt mir immer wieder den letzten Nerv.


 Wenn das SPiel aber ohne Patch nicht (korrekt) funktioniert, musst Du den Patch so oder so runterladen. Egal ob das Spiel Setam hat oder nicht. Und wenn man will, kann man auch einfach trotzdem spielen - dann wird der DLoad unterbrochen. 




> Updates ausschalten bringt bei Steam überhaupt nix.


 dann machst Du was falsch ^^ das müsste nämlich klappen. Vielleicht hast Du Steam-Updates abgestellt, also Updates FÜR Steam, aber nicht die Updates für das jeweilige Spiel?


@Kabuto: "11-9_xp32_dd" => Du hast also WInXP ? Liegt es vielleicht daran? Hast Du da mal geschaut, zB ob Rage evlt. nicht mehr mit nur DX9 läuft?


----------



## Kabuto (18. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung unter Systemanforderungen steht unter anderem Windows XP, muss also laufen.


----------



## Kabuto (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetzt Steam und Rage komplett vom System entfernt, und neuinstaliert. 
Gebracht hat es nichts.


----------



## rohan123 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab es erst gar nicht gekauft. Ich warte, und wenn sich die Probs nicht ändern, durch einen entsprechenden Artikel untermauert, dann pfeif ich auf Rage.

Tut mir leid, dass du nun die Probs hast, und dein Geld verschossen hast. Das meine ich nicht zynisch, sondern ehrlich. denn mir ging es mit Cryiss 2 so. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt doch zuletzt, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2011)

Ist die CPU denn übertaktet? VIELLEICHT hilft es, wenn Du mal den Takt runterstellst.

Sind auch Sound+Boardtreiber aktuell?


----------



## Kabuto (18. Oktober 2011)

Die CPU hab ich schon lange nicht mehr übertakted. Sound und Board wird schwer da der Hersteller meines Boardes dicht gemacht hat, da gibts keine neuen Treiber.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Oktober 2011)

In einer der News zu Rage, gab es in den Kommentaren den Tipp von jemandem, dass man eine bestimmte OpenGL-Datei von ATI in den Rage Ordner kopieren soll.



> ...I moved a new ATi OpenGL dll into the Rage directory, and I disabled  Catalyst AI before restarting CC...


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Oktober 2011)

Kabuto schrieb:


> Die CPU hab ich schon lange nicht mehr übertakted. Sound und Board wird schwer da der Hersteller meines Boardes dicht gemacht hat, da gibts keine neuen Treiber
> 
> CPU: e6600 @3,2GHz
> RAM: DDR2 4x 1GB 800MHz Team Group
> ...



Deine CPU ist viel zu hoch getaktet  und es ist ein zweikerner in Verbindung mit der Grafikkarte die auch nicht mehr die Neueste ist, wundert es mich nicht wirklich, dass Rage beschissen läuft. Wenn eine Neuinstallation und ordentliches patchen nix bringen wird es wohl an der Hardware liegen. Bei mir lief das Spiel zum Beispiel von Anfang an super, ohne Grafikfehler etc.pp die aktuellen Spiele sind nunmal auf aktuelle Hardware zugeschnitten..


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Oktober 2011)

Hier stand Blödsinn...


----------



## Kabuto (19. Oktober 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Deine CPU ist viel zu hoch getaktet


 
Wie schon gesagt die CPU ist nicht mehr übertaktet, die läuft wieder auf ihren standard 2,4.

Naja, vielleicht kauf ich mir ja doch neue Hardware.


----------

